# Next speaker upgrade: Back to bookshelves?



## Pibborando

So I've had my Energy C-9s for almost 5 months now, and I still like them quite a lot. When I first heard them, I was BLOWN AWAY (going from the Insignia bookshelves). Now they still are great, but more and more I find myself thinking "well, they could be a bit better in this regard". Since I'm finally working again, I've decided to go about planning the next step. I'm very much considering getting bookshelves and a nice sub, due to 1) size (the C-9s are HUGE in my small room) and 2) better sound quality for the price vs floorstanders.

 I listen to or am open to most every kind of music (except for almost anything on top-40 radio stations or pop country) so the speakers should be able to handle anything well and not have a predisposition to any particular genre. Basically, be really neutral, like my DT 880s which I love. I like the C-9s overall signature, except for a few things:

 1) The highs can be slightly harsh and sibilant sometimes
 2) The mids feel a bit too dry and lack that effortless realism and life I've heard on higher end speakers (like the B&W CM7, oh what nice mids)
 3) The mid-bass sounds a bit bloated in the spectrum and a bit boomy
 4) Not much sub-bass (this is what the sub will be for though)

 Now there are things that necessarily aren't bad about them, but I'd like:
 1) More precise imaging and positioning (the C-9s aren't bad but I don't quite get that "close your eyes and 'see' the performers in their exact place" thing)
 2) More soundstage depth (the Energy's are a bit flat in this regard)
 3) Transparency, and for the speakers to "disappear" (I still feel like I'm listening to speakers and not an actual performance with the C-9s)

 Okay, so it sounds like I want the best speakers there are basically, but I'm going to have to limit my budget to $1,000 - $1,200 for the pair. Used is A-Ok. Can it be done?!

 I'm fairly set on the sub I want to get, which is the Hsu VTF-2 Mk 3. I don't think I need the beast that is the VTF-3, and the VTF-2 is $200 less. I'm pretty sure that will be all the sub I will need for a LOOOOONG time. Is there anything else in the $500 - $600 range that I should be looking at?

 Since I hate it when I hear the sub and not the music/movie (know what I mean?) I want to be able to cross it over pretty low to prevent sound localization. Around 60Hz or something. So I'll need to find bookshelves that have a good, flat response that goes pretty low.

 ANYWAY, here is what's caught my eye:
 1) B&W CM1 (Demoed these; very close to what I'm after. I liked the CM7s better: richer and more prominent mid-range, but those are out of my budget unless I could find them used) - $900 new
 2) Paradigm Studio 20 (I should demo these since they're in my area) - $950 new
 3) Paradigm Studio 40 - maybe within budget if found used? Do they just have more bass than the 20s or is it more qualitative than that?
 4) Totem Model-1 Signature - $1,000 - $1,400 used
 5) Dynaudio Audience 42 or 52 - $???
 6) Dynaudio Focus 140 - $1,000 - $1,300 used
 7) Onix Reference 1 - $1,200 or $1,500 depending on finish, new, $700 - $900 used
 8) Von Schweikert VR-1 - $995 new, $500 - $700 used
 9) Energy RC-10 - $550 new (Cheapest ones, but I've heard great things. I should go demo these)

 Thoughts?

 Also, I think I'm going to need a new pre-amp that has a sub out so I can put a high-pass filter on the mains to integrate with the sub the best. Any 2-channel pre-amps with sub-outs?

 Thanks.


----------



## tot

Just my observations since I am currently running Tannoy bookshelves with two SVS subs (I can't fit full size speakes and two subs with wife pleasing factor to the space, no way.)

 The integration is tricky to achieve and I was dissatisfied the result using just SPL meter. Only when I bought measurement microphone and plotted graphs I got satisfactory result.

 I am not filtering the speakers and using just subs' low-pass filters. I had to go lowest possible setting around 40Hz and still dampen that frequency to max at the sub (-12dB) due to a room mode between 40Hz and 50Hz. The speakers itself go to around 55Hz but the measurement shows they go down to 40Hz in the room before rolling off.

 The result is very nice and the subs are not easy to notice in normal music, but disabling them gives a feeling that something is missing. Sometimes, of course, the house really shakes (The Chemical Brothers - We Are the Night opening "ramble" for example...)


----------



## Pibborando

Added the Von Schweikert VR-1 to my interest list. I SO wish I had the money for the one in the FS section right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: Added the Energy RC-10s as my budget option. Reviews look really good. I'll try to demo them soon.

 edit2: Added the Dynaudio Focus 140s cuz... hey I can dream.


----------



## kunuggs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ANYWAY, here is what's caught my eye:
 .
 .
 .
 7) Onix Reference 1 - $1,200 or $1,500 depending on finish, new, $700 - $900 used_

 

You can find used Ref 1's for cheaper than that. They usually go for like $600 shipped on av123.com's classifieds.

 Two of the hottest bookshelf/monitors in your price range seem to be the:
 - Swan d2.1se (http://www.theaudioinsider.com/produ...products_id=69) for $950
 - Ascend Acoustic Sierras (http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages...SRM1/srm1.html) $800-860 depending on finish

 Please search for impressions on avsforum, particularly posts by "craigsub". I hope this helps.


----------



## tru blu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Added the Von Schweikert VR-1 to my interest list. I SO wish I had the money for the one in the FS section right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Von Schweikert discontinued the VR-1 a couple of months ago, so if you see a reasonable pair, you should snap them up. I was REALLY impressed by the Totem Model-1 Signatures I heard a year or so ago, but I ended up going for something _waaayyy_ cheaper and haven't been disappointed: NHT Classic Threes.


----------



## Pibborando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kunuggs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Swan d2.1se_

 

Well, those look hot. Do they only come in rosewood? How would they compare with the Reference 1s?


----------



## kunuggs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, those look hot. Do they only come in rosewood? How would they compare with the Reference 1s?_

 

I'm pretty sure they only (currently) are available in Rosewood. Also, I have not heard any of the speakers I posted earlier, I am merely regurgitating info. Please check out these 2 threads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=craigsub
 and 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=craigsub

 but, here's the cliffs notes version, the ascends and the swans are both amazing for the money, both better than the Ref 1s


----------



## uzziah

i have the c-9's too and they and they blew me away coming from axiom and polk stuff; what i really want is a fullrange driver like the jordan jx92s in some nice large beautiful horn enclosures


----------



## Pibborando

Those Sierra-1s sound great. Now... natural bamboo or piano black.

 Also, what about the VTF-1 vs the VTF-2 Mk 3 I was originally considering? My room's pretty small, 10.5' x 12' x 8' and a 10" should generally be a bit faster (more musical?) than a 12". Would the VTF-1 be more than enough?


----------



## penger

It wouldn't hurt to take a look at the new B&W 600 series which is said to sound much better than its predecessor. It's also in about the same price range as you are looking.


----------



## Bombo

So where do Axiom Audio's bookshelves stand among this current crop (specifically the M22v2 and M3 v2)?. They have absolutely **RAVE** reviews all over the net, but they are quite and old design. Are there offerings within the same price range today which blow them away?


----------



## Pibborando

Another random question. I want to high pass the mains to relieve them of bass duties below 80Hz (sub's job) which should increase their clarity and the over all solidity of the sound with the sub. What would be the best way to go about doing this?

 I've seen these passive filters. Do they do a good job? Or would I be better off with an active one like this Hsu high pass filter? Are there others that are better?

 edit: Thought. For subs that have a stereo RCA input and output... is the outputted signal everything above whatever you set the low cutoff to on the sub? That would be handy. Then the sub could just act as the high pass filter and I could run the output from that to my power amp. Am I incorrect?


----------



## tot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For subs that have a stereo RCA input and output... is the outputted signal everything above whatever you set the low cutoff to on the sub? That would be handy. Then the sub could just act as the high pass filter and I could run the output from that to my power amp. Am I incorrect?_

 

I haven't used a sub that would filter the output signal (whether rca or speaker level), it has always been just pass through.


----------



## Pibborando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't used a sub that would filter the output signal (whether rca or speaker level), it has always been just pass through._

 

Really? Aww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, I found these Harrison Labs FMOD passive crossovers which have a 2nd order slope. Look decent?


----------



## gritzcolin

Polk LSi7

 They are a few years old but I have a pair and they are incredible speakers. I have sort of compared these to a few of the lower end B&W speakers at a local shop and they hands down beat B&W's entry line speakers. It might be from me only ever owning crap speakers, Bose 201/301/501 the latter two I inherited the 201 i bought for $100 thinking I was getting a hell of a speaker, and Some older Mirage bookshelf speakers. Paired up with my Sansui Au-717 these speakers sound like little miracles of polypropelene and cherry veneer. I am not real good at describing how they sound in all of your terminolgy but I know something great when I hear it, plus they can probably be had for under $400 now.


----------



## tot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I found these Harrison Labs FMOD passive crossovers which have a 2nd order slope. Look decent?_

 

How have you planned hooking the speakers and the sub so that they share the same volume control? 

 I can see two choices

 - Pre amp which drives both subs and the main amp for the speakers. The main amp input could have passive filters if you wish unless the pre amp has subwoofer control built in.

 - Use speaker out to drive the sub. I don't know if there are any speaker level passive filters.

 I am using the latter method without any filter for the speakers. I built a cable that has 20dB attenuation from the speaker level to the sub's rca in.


----------



## Pibborando

My pre-amp has two sets of pre-outs so I would use the second one to feed the woofer. If it had sub control I wouldn't need to worry about getting a high pass filter. I haven't seen any two channel pre-amps with sub outs though.

 I think I will try getting two pairs of those filters at 30Hz, because with two of them in series they will act as a 60Hz filter with a -24dB per octave slope.

 edit: Has anyone else used the Denon PRA-1500 or similar? It's got balanced stereo pre-outs, stereo RCA pre-outs (what I'm currently using to feed my Rotel amp), and then two RCA mono outs, one labeled "normal" on the bottom and "super bass" on the top. What's up with that? I'm assuming normal is just like the regular pre-out but mono, but... what is special about the super bass one? Is it low passed? Is it fixed? There's a knob on the front that says "supersonic" which can either be in "off" or "on" position. I would like to know more...


----------



## soundboy

I have the Energy Connoisseur C-3 and I am looking to the Usher S-520 as the next steup up.


----------



## Pibborando

So I demoed the CM1 again as well as the Studio 20. The CM1 was great as always. I'm just amazed at the RAZOR sharp and precisely imaged soundstage of those little guys. They really disappear, and you're just left with a band playing in front of you. Their imaging is really their strength, and I don't think they have any weaknesses either.

 The Studio 20s were nice as well, a bit "bigger" and room filling with the sound (although the CM1s sound much bigger than they are) but not as pure and alive in the mids as the B&Ws and the bass wasn't as textured. The highs however, WOW. Pretty much perfect. The soundstage didn't grab me like the CM1 though. It was more like my C-9s, a little diffused and lacking depth.

 I also got a chance to listen to the Studio 20s with the aid of a 10" Velodyne sub, which I can't be sure of the model. It was either the CHT-10R or the DLS-3700R. I don't know because those look pretty much identical and I didn't ask about the model. All I heard it that it was $500, I believe. Anyway, it was pretty nice, although seemed a tad slow and just a bit boomy. The room could have been at fault too. It was apparent there was a sub playing, but I'm sure if I had messed with the gain, crossover and placement enough, it would have been better.

 I hope the VTF-1 is a little more solid feeling. Listening to Sigur Ros "Svefn-g-englar" was pretty great though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also heard the new B&W 600 series flagship, the 683. It shared space with a pair of Paradigm Monitor 9 v.5s, and I A/Bed between them. There was no contest, the 683 was just superior in every way. The Monitor 9 sounded WAY in your face, harsh, and unrefined compared to the 683. The imaging was also much less natural and convincing. With the Monitors, you were listening to speakers. With the 683s, you were listening to a performance. I was quite impressed, but I still think the CM7s are just a bit better even.

 edit: Man, after demoing those nice speakers, the highs on my C-9s sound quite harsh in comparison.


----------



## Drag0n

Paradigm Studio 40 is what im thinking about ,with a SVS Sub 12" ,for my cheap solution........but i really want the Gallo Nucleus Reference 3. It blew away a $4000 B&W tower speaker in focus and sound stage and imaging when i heard it.
 Best ive heard $4000 and under. I think the Gallo speaker is about $2300 now for the pair. I may just spring for the Gallo anyway because ill be running my Bryston amp on it,and i want a Woo 2 , and possibly the new Bryston CD player.
 Dynaudio is sweet,but expensive compared to B&W. 
 Thiel is nice.
 Kef also.
 I find in most cases good bookshelf/stand speakers image better than towers.
 I like the bookshelf/sub route really.
 Maybe a set of Magnepans? Depends what youll be driving the speakers with really.


----------



## Pibborando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but i really want the Gallo Nucleus Reference 3. It blew away a $4000 B&W tower speaker in focus and sound stage and imaging when i heard it._

 

Yeah, I've demo'd those too, and it was pretty remarkable how huge and deep and real the soundstage was. They were right next to some Mirage OMD-28s though, which I liked even more. Those are over $7,000 though, and have probably the most beautiful real wood varnish I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Pibborando

Arrgh, so now I'm torn between the Quad 12L and 21L. I think I'm going to go for one of these since I read a bookshelf comparison with the Sierra-1 in it and it sounds like it's not quite what I'm after sonically. The Quads look GORGEOUS and I hear their imaging and transparency is amazing.

 Quad 12L
 Pro:
 - Small, portable
 - Slightly cheaper
 - Slightly "tighter" sounding
 - Tweeter at ear level with 24" stands
 Con:
 - Have to buy stands
 - Maybe not enough bass extension to cross over to a sub well? (no idea)

 Quad 21L
 Pro:
 - They look like pure sex
 - Greater bass extension
 - Small and unobtrusive for a floorstander
 - Don't need to buy stands
 Con:
 - A bit more expensive
 - Not quite as taught bass
 - Not even 33" tall, so tweeter would be about 6" below ear level

 I'm leaning _slightly_ toward the 12L because I might score a good deal on a used one, I can get them to the ideal height, and there will be less bloat in the bass. But maaaaaaan do the 21Ls look sexy. Not that the 12L doesn't, but in floorstander form you get to see more of that beautiful real wood varnish.

 Heeeeelp.

 edit: If I found a good deal on a 12L2, should I take that over a 12L? Has anyone heard the new series?


----------



## Pibborando

Well, now I've completely abandoned my previous interests for the Ohm MicroWalsh Talls after hearing comment after comment everywhere about how they simply outclass EVERYTHING else in the $1,000 range. Just trying to decide what finish would look best...

 As for subs, the VTF-1 is still up there but now I'm checking out the Martin Logan Dynamo. It's considerably smaller, sealed and has gotten fantastic reviews. Would the larger, ported Hsu be too much for my tiny room? Would the sealed ML give tighter and more pleasing response? Is there anything else around $500 I'm overlooking?


----------



## uzziah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bombo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So where do Axiom Audio's bookshelves stand among this current crop (specifically the M22v2 and M3 v2)?. They have absolutely **RAVE** reviews all over the net, but they are quite and old design. Are there offerings within the same price range today which blow them away?_

 

i had the m3ti's; i like them but i wasn't overly thrilled; i wouldn't fall over myself to buy axiom again


----------



## Pibborando

So now I'm looking at the Dana 630s. They've gotten great reviews and are HOLY CRAP cheap right now ($350 until the end of the month when they go back to $600 I think). Everyone is saying how huge the soundstage they present is, which is very appealing to me, but I'm worried they might be a bit laid back for my tastes.

 I'm also considering the Onix Reference 1 again. It's on sale for $499. I like how solid they are (24lbs EACH). Seem like some serious stuff.

 I won a M&K MX-70 subwoofer on ebay for a good price ($270). I'm excited to hear it. All the M&K subs I've heard were great.

 edit: ARRG! I lost an auction for a pair of maple Reference 1s by $1. I bid $480 and lost to $481 at the last second. I know there's the deal going on right now at av123 but I don't know how I feel about rosewood. Any pics out there of them set up?


----------



## VicAjax

just to confuse the matter even more, you should add the Rega R1 bookshelf to your list, and maybe its brother, the R3, a diminutive floorstander.

 check out Stereo Times' review of the R1.

 full disclosure: i am the happy owner of a pair of Rega R5.


----------



## Lonfident

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, now I've completely abandoned my previous interests for the Ohm MicroWalsh Talls after hearing comment after comment everywhere about how they simply outclass EVERYTHING else in the $1,000 range. Just trying to decide what finish would look best...

 As for subs, the VTF-1 is still up there but now I'm checking out the Martin Logan Dynamo. It's considerably smaller, sealed and has gotten fantastic reviews. Would the larger, ported Hsu be too much for my tiny room? Would the sealed ML give tighter and more pleasing response? Is there anything else around $500 I'm overlooking?_

 

If you're you're going Walsh, try the 100-S3s. You can get them on a refurbished base for $1300.

 But I'll add another candidate- Green Mountain Audio Europas. You can get them used for $500 - $600, and they'll definitely be better than anything else in your price range.


----------



## Pibborando

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lonfident* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I'll add another candidate- Green Mountain Audio Europas. You can get them used for $500 - $600, and they'll definitely be better than anything else in your price range._

 

Yeah, I just heard about those actually. They look... intimidating. Over 40lbs EACH? Enclosure made of solid marble? They look like they are from Star Wars, but seem to have gotten rave reviews.

 Haven't seen one pop up used yet...

 Also, I am considering the Epos M5 now. I'd probably go for the M12.2 but I kinda want to wait and see if a used one shows up. $850 new isn't bad, but I won't have that money for a while.

 I think my dream monitor right now is the Amphion Argon2. Oh my god sexy. Won't be able to afford that for a good while though.


----------



## Haoting

What are your impressions on the Swans D2.1se bookshelf speakers? 
 Are they the best sounding bookshelf speakers for less than $1,000?


----------



## Drag0n

Id like to know myself. I been looking at Paradigms, Dana, Focal, Energy,Epos, B&W, Dynaudio, Kef, the Sierra1 has great reviews, OutLaw, Quad, Totem, SVS bookshelves,etc., and those Swans.

 So what is the best bookshelf under $1000???

 Most volume, width and depth of soundstage, clarity, detail, realistic sound, non-fatiguing without losing details, punchy, etc.???? 

 Theres just soooo many brands out there, and not one place has them all to demo against eachother.


----------



## userlander

I've had Energy C-3 bookshelves for a couple of years, and just got Ascend 340s which are really great. Very similar sound, just *more*. Makes me think the Sierras would be incredible (year and a half old thread, just noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## ChroniCali

They got some really good deals going on at AV123 right now. You should check them out.


----------



## Haoting

Swans M1s


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

you build a great pair of speakers your self at www.partsexpress.com


----------



## userlander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Swans M1s
 IMG]_

 

boy those things are ugly.


----------



## Drag0n

So whats the best under $1000usd bookshelves?


----------



## spacemanspliff

Usher S-520 is a good one. I had a pair in nearfield and loved it. Totem Mites can be had under $400 too. Had both, liked both.


----------



## endless402

how about pro ac?

 hard to beat their soundstage

 better have good source components tho


----------



## Haoting

I've decided to get the Swans M1 (kit version). For less than USD $300 (in China), I doubt any other bookshelf speakers in this price range will even come close to the Swans M1's sonic performance.


----------



## Haoting

I had the Taobao seller assemble the Swans M1 kit for me since I'm not a DIY type of guy. Well, not yet anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Another view of the Swans M1.


----------



## vrao81

I think I'll chime in since I own /owned a couple of speakers mentioned. First I have the Onix Ref 1 and Dana 630. The Ref 1 is one of my favorite speakers and I will definitely hang on to these for a long time ( I used to own many speakers and changed quite frequently). They are dynamic, detailed, neutral if slightly warm with excellent bass and imaging. They are amazing for their price and will easily compete with higher priced speakers. The Dana 630 I have does not seem to be fully broken in yet, it has less bass and has more of a small speaker sound and does not image as well as the onix ref 1. They just don't disappear like the Ref 1 does. The Dana's major strengths are its lush highs and smooth upper midrange. Female vocalists sound great on these. The bass is a bit weak and needs a sub. The lower midrange sounds boxy and hooty, I am hoping it is because these are not broken in yet, because it is distracting. Burn in takes 500 hours according to the manual. Maybe I will report back later. It is pretty good so far and very good for the price $439 but it doesn't match the Onix Ref 1.
 I have also owned Von Schweikert VR1 and Usher S520. The VR1 was not that impressive, it was a rather dark speaker and the highs while nice and smooth lacked sweetness. Imaging was ok. Bass was pretty good, nice and tight. It had a nice smooth listenable sound but it didn't have the dynamics, imaging, detail, or transparency of the Onix Ref 1. Honestly I thought they paled in comparison to the Ref 1.
 I had the S520 and I thought these were better than the VR1. Better imaging, and a faster more refined sound. It was pretty bright though, and bass was weak. Dynamics weren't that great either. Matched with SS gear it was fatiguing but with tubes it was very nice. I ended up selling these.
 I think the Usher S520 , Dana 630 and Onix Ref1 are all great at their prices. The Dana is cheaper than the Ushers so I would get those at that price. The Ref 1 and Swan D2.1Se and Ascend Sierra 1 (which I have not heard) appear to the be the best under $1k. Have fun.


----------



## Haoting

Many critics have suggested that ribbon tweeters sound better than dome tweeters, therefore I went for the Swans (HiVii) M1 speakers. Aurum Cantus also makes great bookshelf speakers featuring ribbon tweeters.


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many critics have suggested that ribbon tweeters sound better than dome tweeters, therefore I went for the Swans (HiVii) M1 speakers. Aurum Cantus also makes great bookshelf speakers featuring ribbon tweeters._

 

It was what I was going to suggest base on the original poster's demands. I want a ribbon driver headphone, but it can't be ugly like the K1000.


----------



## chesebert

x2 Dynaudio


----------



## Haoting

You do realize that Swan Speakers just came out with the M3. The Swans M3 has a ribbon tweeter, a dome mid-range, and a 6.5 inch woofer with bass down to 40 Hz.


----------



## iriverdude

Wouldn't mind these but £2500 a pair!


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wouldn't mind these but £2500 a pair!




_

 

What is it? KEF?


----------



## iriverdude

yes 201/2 Reference


----------



## BlindTiger

how'd bout any compact speaker designed by Phil Jones?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how'd bout any compact speaker designed by Phil Jones?_

 

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## BlindTiger

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Haoting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you mean something like this?




_

 

I saw that, I don't think there's a US distributor for that brand yet.
 or for his home audio speakers, just his bass amps. at least, that's 
 what shows up at his website, all music instrument stores like sam ash.
 and his speakers are over $10K a pr, ouch.
 I would look for his older designs, I remember when audio advisor
 had a sale on his Platinum audio speakers, some in MTM design.
 he also worked for wharfedale, acoustic energy and soliloquy.

 but that speaker and amp combo looks very nice. how much is it?
 would love comparisons with AE or swans.


----------



## sohels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pibborando* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the C-9s overall signature, except for a few things:

 1) The highs can be slightly harsh and sibilant sometimes
 2) The mids feel a bit too dry and lack that effortless realism and life I've heard on higher end speakers (like the B&W CM7, oh what nice mids)
 3) The mid-bass sounds a bit bloated in the spectrum and a bit boomy
 4) Not much sub-bass (this is what the sub will be for though)

 Now there are things that necessarily aren't bad about them, but I'd like:
 1) More precise imaging and positioning (the C-9s aren't bad but I don't quite get that "close your eyes and 'see' the performers in their exact place" thing)
 2) More soundstage depth (the Energy's are a bit flat in this regard)
 3) Transparency, and for the speakers to "disappear" (I still feel like I'm listening to speakers and not an actual performance with the C-9s)_

 

Have you looked into Magnepan?


----------



## nghiasays

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wouldn't mind these but £2500 a pair!




_

 

I got a pair in piano black. Best speakers I've heard in terms of clarity. Mine is paired up with an Exposure 3010 amp and sometimes Elemental Design A7S-450 sub.


----------



## iriverdude

Wanna sell them?


----------



## Haoting

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlindTiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw that, I don't think there's a US distributor for that brand yet.
 or for his home audio speakers, just his bass amps. at least, that's 
 what shows up at his website, all music instrument stores like sam ash.
 and his speakers are over $10K a pr, ouch.
 I would look for his older designs, I remember when audio advisor
 had a sale on his Platinum audio speakers, some in MTM design.
 he also worked for wharfedale, acoustic energy and soliloquy.

 but that speaker and amp combo looks very nice. how much is it?
 would love comparisons with AE or swans._

 

In China, those Edifiers sell for about $300. I haven't heard them, but for about the same price, the Swans (HiVi) T200b pretty much pwn the Edifier S2000 (Phil Jones) speakers in the high-end 2.0 multimedia speakers. Obviously, I'm referring to sales in the Chinese market.


----------



## twylight

I just bought a pair of maudio bx5a for desktop (ie 2-3 feet from my head)

 I have no idea why I have bothered screwing with headphones as these sound great.


 FLAC -> Foobar - > emu 0404 usb -> little dot mkiii -> maudio bx5a


----------



## chesebert

Just a note, VR-1 sucked majorly when I had them compared to Harbeth M30


----------

